# Bock nibs - gold and titanium



## lightfeather (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,


i got an offer from Bock for the triple systems 76 and 180. Anyone interested? (my thread under group purchases with the price list have been deleted)

light feather


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 26, 2012)

That's because you need to run any group buys through the group buy coordinator, Monty or place it in the classifieds.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 26, 2012)

Probably because this belongs in marketing or classified


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 26, 2012)

You know the 76 is 8.4 MM wide at the shoulder and is on a 5 MM feed. That is the same width as the 6MM 250. The 180 if someone want to put on a component pen would work by taking the nib off the feed and housing and placing it on the component feed and housing not so on the 76. The 76 would only be for component-less makers... 
All group buys must be merchandise in stock by the provider (Bock) and approved by our Group buy manager.


----------

